# 4 Seasons display box



## Nubsnstubs (May 30, 2019)

About mid March a friend in Branson, Missouri, asked me if I wanted to help with building a display stand in Maple burl. As I'm a glutton for punishment, I agreed. The biggest reason I agreed is part of the display was it was going to have 4 quotes displayed at each season along with the seasons stained glass panels.

He sent me a rendering of what he wanted. In a footnote at the bottom of the page was, " Companion box made from same burled maple will house alternate glass panels not in use". That's when everything went south. He needed it in 30 days, which would not be a problem if using edged plywood with burl veneer. Nope, had to be burl wood. The 5 drawers could be any type Maple I had on hand or could get. I purchased a piece of Birdseye Maple from the Tucson Woodcraft store to make them. 

I went online trying to locate some burl to make the box, but no one had what was needed or I could afford. Buying burl online can create heart failure if you don't know any better. I thought I was gonna die when I saw several prices.. 

I contacted Mike1950. He sent me a piece about 4 x 20 x 36+. Anyone needing burl material, I highly recommend Mike. After receiving it, I cut out the piece for the stand, and laid out the other stuff for the box.

Since I don't have a band saw large enough to resaw the rest into 7/8" lumber, I went over to the local Woodcraft store to use their saw to cut it. The saw isn't set up properly just yet and caused a bit of wandering and tapered cuts, but I managed to get enough to make the box to dimension.

Three of the 4 pieces started warping right away, but the one that stayed flat was designated to be the top. I made the box, and right after assembly, the top decided to warp. I took it to the guy that does my sanding because his Timesaver will sand 8" thick stuff. The top was sanded flat, but now the ends were now 1/2" thick and the middle was still 11/16". The call out was for 3/4". I called the designer in Missouri, and he said, "That's good". Now, I'm 3 days away from needing to send it, and it's not stained yet and still needs clear lacquer on it.

Right after staining it, I got a call from him stating the people doing the stained glass screwed up and made them too long and too tall for the base. Whew!! I got a reprieve on the deadline date.

I had to make a new top drawer, and had to extend the each end of the stand another 3/4". After the ends were attached, I had to grind them to match the burl contours. It worked out, but the pattern match was not as good as was wanted. The drawer for the quotes had to be remade to accommodate the extra height. When finally done, it was sent to Missouri. Upon arrival, it was accepted with two thumbs up. 

I was told that it will be presented at Keeter College of the Ozarks to a CFO that is retiring after 3o+ years. There will be a slide show and the pictures you see will be in the slide show, plus the other 4 that I won't post until after the presentation because his name is shown in the pictures of the base.












Thanks for looking............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## woodman6415 (May 30, 2019)

That’s awesome .. great job


----------



## rocky1 (May 30, 2019)

Absolutely beautiful Jerry! 

Way to hang in there and make it all work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 31, 2019)

Beautiful box Jerry! What are the dimensions?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 31, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Beautiful box Jerry! What are the dimensions?



Thanks Barry and others. The box is 8" tall, 14" deep, and 22" wide. The drawers are 11 1/2" front to back, 20 7/8" wide, and 1 1/16" high with 1/2" material. I tried to upload a picture of the drawing the designer sent me to work off of, but it's too big to for this site. I'll eventually figure out how I can do it. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 31, 2019)

Darn nice photography, did you do that as well?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 31, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Darn nice photography, did you do that as well?


The pictures were sent to me after the photo shoot in Springfield, Missouri. My friend is a designer and has a list of photographers that he uses. I'll let him know his photographer got a compliment from Buckeye, Arizona. Now, they will be wondering, "where the hell is Buckeye". Has anyone here ever heard of Bucksnort, Tennessee?? .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JoshfromPA (May 31, 2019)

Wow Jerry, really pretty box. Neat to be a part of something like that, quite an honor.


----------



## T. Ben (May 31, 2019)

That is an amazing piece of work,absolutely stunning!!


----------



## rocky1 (May 31, 2019)

Yeah, I've been by Bucksnort several times on I40. Had a friend in Waverly just to the north, (_I think he and I might have visited Bucksnort when I stopped to see him_), and one in Hoenwald to the South, who worked just off the interstate South of Dickson, a little east of there.


----------



## David Hill (Jun 2, 2019)

Wow! Great work—- even _with _a deadline.


----------

